# Beethoven's 5th Symphony arranged Wagner



## phrabachko (Oct 15, 2017)

I understand that Wagner arranged Beethoven's 5th Symphony, where he doubles up the trombones in the final movement.
I cannot find it anywhere on the internet. Does anyone know of a recording?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've not heard of this from Wagner, but know that Mahler did some re-arranging of Beethoven's 9th; perhaps you are mistaken and should be looking for that instead? There are some recordings.

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/beethoven-arr-mahler-symphony-no-9-choral


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I've not heard of this either. Perhaps one of our eminent Wagner scholars e.g. Woodduck or Dark Angel could shed some illumination on this?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of conductors have fiddled with Beethoven's orchestration. There are plenty of reasons for this, some of which are perfectly legitimate. But I think that is quite different from "re-arranging."

Re Wagner, I'd bet that his orchestra had a lot more strings than Beethoven's and he doubled the trombones to bring them out better against the more massed string sound. Not a bad idea if you like trombones!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Never heard of this. If it exists, I'd expect a larger string mass with doublings elsewhere to fill a large auditorium. Nothing odd about that. I don't think he'd do a significant reorchestration of his idol's music, probably even less in that respect than Mahler did with the Ninth.


----------

